# Chris Duffin World Record Squat Program



## yeti (May 22, 2014)

Chris Duffin World Record Squat Program​The most important and interesting part:
"Max effort squat work is done at near-maximal loads that are submaximal enough to just achieve a target bar speed. Volume and weight are regulated by bar speed. It may sound like a complex process to take this from theory and put it into practice for training, but it is not.

The primary goal is to move the majority of the weight at a desired speed. To understand what I’m talking about, just imagine (or review) an optimal opening attempt at a meet. It should be a heavy enough weight that you are required to be fully engaged mentally and physically to execute the lift. It’s also explosive and generally something you can triple, though. This is how your desired bar speed should look.

It should be a weight that if you did a triple with it, the final rep would be challenging and slow. From a training perspective, we want to practice this desired speed with heavy weights. For this reason, you will need to drop that last rep so that all reps will be at the desired speed. This is the essence of heavy-speed work.

(Submaximal weight at desired bar speed) x 2

If you only work up to that submaximal weight for a double, you will not achieve a very good training response from that workout. To overcome this, you will hit the same weight for doubles for as many sets as you can until the bar speed drops by approximately 10-15 percent over the first couple sets. You may be able to hit three to five sets before you see this drop-off. When you do this, instead of working up to a heavy triple with only 66 percent of your reps being at the desired speed, you have now hit 90 of your reps in the desired speed range. With the increased number of sets, you also have significantly more opportunities to practice your setup and mental preparation for heavy sets.

(Submaximal weight at desired bar speed) x 2 x 5 sets

At this point, you have hit enough reps at a heavy weight to stimulate a significant training response with regard to hypertrophy and strength. You have also done your “speed” work. Given the increased requirements of technique, setup, mental preparation, and muscle recruitment of each of these sets, this heavy-speed work should transfer more greatly than traditional speed work in regards to improving your max effort work."


Interesting how he uses a mix of max effort and dynamic effort work. Very analytical approach. I feel like one would need to be very advanced in order to implement this kind of strategy successfully.


----------



## Joliver (May 22, 2014)

And Chris is completely natural......8==D ():


----------



## Dtownry (May 23, 2014)

joliver said:


> And Chris is completely natural......8==D ():



Of course he is!  I mean there are a lot of natural guys lifting those kind of weights right? 

I'll just dust of my extra tendo and get to work on this.


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2014)

joliver said:


> And Chris is completely natural......8==D ():



No he isn't :32 (17):


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2014)

yeti said:


> Routine
> 
> The most important and interesting part:
> "Max effort squat work is done at near-maximal loads that are submaximal enough to just achieve a target bar speed. Volume and weight are regulated by bar speed. It may sound like a complex process to take this from theory and put it into practice for training, but it is not.
> ...



This is what he does himself and can handle you on the other hand should not be doing what he dose.


----------



## yeti (May 23, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> This is what he does himself and can handle you on the other hand should not be doing what he dose.



LOL of course. Besides, I don't even have access to half the stuff he does.


----------



## Joliver (May 23, 2014)

Not hijacking this thread, but i just have a special distaste for duffin.  

In my opinion, CD is a shady guy.  You can see his outlook on things when he says he doesnt disclose certain things.  

He says this about using the safety squat bar: " I did this primarily because I didn’t want people to be aware of where my strength was. Outside pressures of “when are you going to compete?” and “what are your goals?” are very distracting to my training. Regardless of the reason, I think the SSB work played a huge role in the success of my training program."  

Outside pressure my ass.  800lbs on your back is more pressure than anyone could hope to put on you at 220lbs raw.  Powerlifting is the an activity where the outside pressure to "succeed" is nothing compared to the mental and physical toll of the activity itself.  Perhaps if you get to the highest echelons of the sport, then it may change, but i dont see it. Expectations mean nothing in a sport with a 100% injury rate.  The best bencher in the world drops a pec and he is no better than an amateur gym rat until he is repaired and back into training.  

Duffin is strong.  No doubt.  One of the strongest 220 guys out there.  He is approaching Dan Green's total in a lower weight class.  But can't respect a man that chooses to lie to a group of people that really dont care if you juice or not.  Lying when you dont have to makes you especially shitty. 

The question is, if Duffin is as secretive as he is, what makes anyone think that he would truly disclose his training?  The truth isnt in the guy.  

Take Duffin with a grain of salt.


----------



## yeti (May 23, 2014)

joliver said:


> Duffin is strong.  No doubt.  One of the strongest 220 guys out there.  He is approaching Dan Green's total in a lower weight class.  But can't respect a man that chooses to lie to a group of people that really dont care if you juice or not.  Lying when you dont have to makes you especially shitty.
> 
> The question is, if Duffin is as secretive as he is, what makes anyone think that he would truly disclose his training?  The truth isnt in the guy.
> 
> Take Duffin with a grain of salt.



Hmm... true. I mean... he doesn't exactly go around SCREAMING natural like CT Fletcher or that fitness guy (calls himself titan or something... can't remember his name for shit right now lol)

The program itself isn't exactly my cup of tea anyways, but it's good to hear what other people really think about him. I just never thought about it from that way.


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2014)

joliver said:


> Not hijacking this thread, but i just have a special distaste for duffin.
> 
> In my opinion, CD is a shady guy.  You can see his outlook on things when he says he doesnt disclose certain things.
> 
> ...



How can he train like he dose, eat like shit like he dose and not run tren?

Have you seen the food he brags about eating? Total garbage and lots of it!


----------



## Joliver (May 23, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> How can he train like he dose, eat like shit like he dose and not run tren?
> 
> Have you seen the food he brags about eating? Total garbage and lots of it!



Yeah i have.  He is a ****ing cheat.


----------



## yeti (May 23, 2014)

joliver said:


> Yeah i have.  He is a ****ing cheat.



LOL those triple decker burgers man...


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2014)

yeti said:


> LOL those triple decker burgers man...



You don't eat those, whole pizza's and all that and stay that damn lean.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2014)

Is this the bukakke warrior guy?


----------



## Dtownry (Nov 8, 2021)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is this the bukakke warrior guy?



Damn you beat me to it.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Nov 10, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Not hijacking this thread, but i just have a special distaste for duffin.
> 
> In my opinion, CD is a shady guy.  You can see his outlook on things when he says he doesnt disclose certain things.
> 
> ...


I'll double down on this and even say he uses fake weights. 

If you're grand squat is legit, why not do it legit in competition? Look at what he's hit on insta vs his comp numbers.

He has too many business ventures riding on his lifts. I'm not saying he isn't strong, but I agree with the shady.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 11, 2021)

Too complicated for me

Smolov.
"Want big squat?...........Squat more"


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 11, 2021)

Dtownry said:


> Damn you beat me to it.


He only beat you to it by 6 1/2 years. You’ll get it next time!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 11, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He only beat you to it by 6 1/2 years. You’ll get it next time!


lmfao
I didnt even notice the OP say
..... let alone year


----------

